# Dairy Goat Judging Techniques



## dairygoat (Jun 7, 2010)

Harvey Considne in his book Dairy Goat Judging Techniques on page 178 Fig. 125 shows the parts of a dairy buck. Does any body know of a web page where I can copy a similarly image? I want to print it out so as I look at my buck I can learn the parts.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

No- but when you are done with the book sure would be interested in purchasing it! 

Camille


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I am not sure how detailed considine's book is, since I have not had the privilege of seeing it in person, but there are line drawings on the web (I have seen several on 4-h sites) and in the ADGA handbook.


----------



## dairygoat (Jun 7, 2010)

doublebowgoats said:


> I am not sure how detailed considine's book is, since I have not had the privilege of seeing it in person, but there are line drawings on the web (I have seen several on 4-h sites) and in the ADGA handbook.


You have had better luck then I have. I have been searching the web for days and I have not found any. Would you be so kind as to give me the web address of the ones you have found?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

goggle.com dairy goat body part photo


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html
This is someone's website. If it's not OK to post a link to this, please delete it


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

This is not an illustration/photo but it does give some really good insights to an ideal buck.
http://www.kentuckygpa.com/kentuckybucktest.htm


----------



## dairygoat (Jun 7, 2010)

doublebowgoats said:


> http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html
> This is someone's website. If it's not OK to post a link to this, please delete it


I have already seen this. And what I'm looking for is just like their picture of the Parts of the Dairy Goat (a doe). Except that it shows the Parts of a Dairy Buck.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The google ones show a buck photo and a doe photo with parts.


----------



## dairygoat (Jun 7, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> The googly ones show a buck photo and a doe photo with parts.


I know I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other one.  But I can't find any photo with the buck parts. And I have been googleing for days now trying to find this. Where are you finding this on google?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I googled, too, and didn't find any pictures of bucks with the parts labeled. But. The only difference between the buck and the doe is the obvious stuff, so why not just use the doe pic and mentally delete udder and teats and insert scrotum and sheath and such?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.canoelakegoats.com/goat-anatomy-ABGA.jpg

Google dairy goat body parts....click on go. Then click on Images at the very top. The first goat you come to is a doe, click on see more images under her photo, a whole page of images comes up this is the first buck...I didn't have time to see if they had a dairy buck.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for posting links!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I found this in the packet I got when I renewed my adga membership.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------

